# Eagles @ Panthers 1PM Sunday 9/13



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose we can only pray that the Panthers can exceed my expectations.Personally I'd be surprised if we were over .500 this year and I don't see any reason to believe we can beat a good team.It would be just fine if I was totally wrong.It has happened before.

Of course history tells us that the Panthers have never had good years when their schedule was really tough and this year we're up against a brutal schedule.Brian Westbrook may not play tomorrow and they've got some injuries too.Maybe we can gut one out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like Goodson is going to return kickoffs.He did a nice job on the opening kickoff.We got the ball to Smitty quick and then DeAngelo got the first down


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

bailed out by a facemask...That's okay...close to field goal range


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

4thand about 18 inches...****ing go for it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn what a move by DeAngelo....Sweet td,great opening drive...I hope our defense is better than I think it'll be


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I want to be watching. :sad:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

delhomme is turning into ****ing chris weinke with the turnovers...he has to throw that ball away


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Eagles runnin away with this. 



Porn_Player said:


> I want to be watching. :sad:


Check your PM, broham. Thank me later.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Eagles runnin away with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your PM, broham. Thank me later.


Can't get it working it just gives me a blank screen with 'Wrong Parametres' or something like that. Thanks for trying though, I'd be more bothered if my team wasn't getting mauled :sad:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

**** Delhomme seriously. I really didn't have that big of a problem with bringing him back after the playoff performance but he came out in the opener and put almost the EXACT same statline up. Our offense is way to talented to be turning the ball over 5 times and I don't see how he's been playing this bad. Finally pulled him but theres not really anything we can do about it. I was impressed with the way our D played today although it wasn't a great effort it was decent. Delhomme turning the ball over 5 times put us in way to big of a hole to do anything with.

Were stuck with him though so hopefully he can find away to get SOMETHING going. Only thing we had today was the 1st drive.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jeff Garcia isn't doing anything....Bring his *** in,buy a case of Geritol and pray that the son of a ***** plays as well for us as he plays against us.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

AJ Feeleys not gonna make our situation any better. Stuck with Delhomme


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We have to hope that we just got outschemed a lot on the O line sunday.I don't understand why we weren't better prepared.Jim Johnson died,but that doesn't mean you shouldn't expect the Eagles to blitz...How can our line be that bad.Delhomme made a lot of bad decisions and bad throws,but we better get Usain Bolt under center if the line can't handle the blitz any better than they did.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

No kidding the line looked completeley out of sync. Atleast two of Delhommes interceptions were partly because of people being in his face *** soon as he got the ball.

Too make matters worse Hangartner and the Bills line looked great together on Monday Night football.


----------

